# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Producción Orgánica  Producción de Piña Orgánica

## Johon Rojas

Como uno de los proyectos que estamos trabajando en el cultivo de piña (Ya estamos produciendo piña hawaii y Golden con la agricultura convencional), nos ha interesado el cultivo de piña orgánica, que tiene demanda tanto en el mercado nacional como en el internacional, Nos gustaria producir piñas organicas, pero se necesita además del interes  datos relevantes sobre la producción y desarrollo del producto.
Otro dato importante es la comercialización, que lugares posibles existen para comercializar? Si los supermecados estan intersados?, etc. 
Otro dato es la certificación, Que certificación nos habilita como productores orgánicos? Cual es el costo de la inverción para la certificación?, etc.
Por nuestra parte estamos interesados en producir piña orgánica y ofrecer dicho producto al mercado.
Esperando sus comentarios.
Ing. Johon RojasTemas similares: Sugerencias para el Proyecto del Reglamento Técnico de la Producción Orgánica Manual de Agricultura Orgánica: Principios y prácticas de producción Corporación MISTI: Producción orgánica es un mercado pequeño en crecimiento Asesoria en Produccion organica Curso virtual de producción orgánica y exportación

----------

owo

----------


## juan anahui

Estimado amigo, tengo 12 años trabajando estas piñas y creo conocer bastante del negocio. La produccion organica no es economicamente rentable, para ningun mercado ni local ni exportacion; ejemplo de ello una empresa que llego a sembrar 90 has de golden organica en piura con muy buenos rendimientos , esta dejando de producir, actualmente estan rematando su golden organica en plaza vea a mitad de precio de la convencional. 
Se necesita tener certificacion organica para intentar vender como organica la piña, pero esto no es problema, el problema son los bajos precios de venta y los altos costos de produccion ; Ecuador exporta algo de esta fruta organica pero no tiene gran espectativa de desarrollo. 
saludos.
Ing Juan Anahui

----------


## AZAFRA

Etimados 
Ing. Ing Juan Anahui y Ing. Johon Rojas
Actualmenet trabajo en piña en la zona de la libertad y produciomos piña roja y callena con tendencia organica
porfavor podrian brindarme sus correos personales o institucionales asi como algun numero de celular o telefono para comunicame con ustedes, necesitamos realizar una pasantia, que empresa y/o lugar recomendarian ustedes. 
mi coprreo es  alvaro.zafra@yahoo.com azafra@cedepas.org.pe
948366998

----------


## Orison San Juan Guzmán

Le envie correo a alvaro.zafra@yahoo.com azafra@cedepas.org.pe y rebotan, estamos buscando piña orgánica. Gracias

----------


## OceanLeader Peruvian Sam

Compro piña llamar +51 921921176

----------

